# Boycott Wasatch Expo?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tell me it aint so.

I had someone tell me that he heard someone was putting together a boycott of the Wasatch Fly Tying Expo this weekend because they are all elitists. 

Tell me it aint so.

Why?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

All those who do not fly fish, and have no desire to do so in the future, please do not go to the expo.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was thinking just the opposite. Please come and find out that most fly fishermen are decent people.


----------



## L.E.Tist (Apr 28, 2008)

Now thats just funny.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What's just funny? That fly fisherman are decent people or that someone wants to boycott the expo?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

At first it sounded interesting, free unless you went to the banquet. But then I heard it was something like $8-$10 per presentation. Seems a little steep unless you are really needing that much help


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

$8-10 doesn't sound bad actually. I was at the one in Idaho Falls recently and heard their classes were going for $25 or $35. I would have taken classes there but I didn't know about them until I got there & saw them in the program. By then the ones I wanted were booked up.

What are they raising money for anyway?


----------



## L.S. (Apr 25, 2008)

Loke said:


> All those who do not fly fish, and have no desire to do so in the future, please do not go to the expo.


Why would you say that loke?


----------



## L.S. (Apr 25, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> At first it sounded interesting, free unless you went to the banquet. But then I heard it was something like $8-$10 per presentation. Seems a little steep unless you are really needing that much help


It is free to walk around talk with the tyers. It's free to pick up some free samples from the vendors.

If you wanted to spend money you could, 
Take a class
Attend the banquet
Join the stonefly society or Cache Anglers
Participate in a bucket raffle or silent auction.

All proceeds go to helping coldwater fisheries. This is beneficial to you if you throw flies, lures or bait.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

L.S. said:


> [quote="Pez Gallo":utwk5frp]At first it sounded interesting, free unless you went to the banquet. But then I heard it was something like $8-$10 per presentation. Seems a little steep unless you are really needing that much help


It is free to walk around talk with the tyers. It's free to pick up some free samples from the vendors.

If you wanted to spend money you could, 
Take a class
Attend the banquet
Join the stonefly society or Cache Anglers
Participate in a bucket raffle or silent auction.

*All proceeds go to helping coldwater fisheries. This is beneficial to you if you throw flies, lures or bait. *[/quote:utwk5frp]

Bingo, that is why people should go. No idea why anyone would want to boycott this. That's just silly talk.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

L.S. said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > All those who do not fly fish, and have no desire to do so in the future, please do not go to the expo.
> ...


Humor. It is a joke. But then again, why would someone not interested in fly fishing want to go to a fly fishing expo?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like someone has a bone to pick with someone over at UTOF and some of the organizers. I believe all or most of the money goes to trout unlimited and benefits us here in Utah. If you don't want to go then don't, but don't be a D bag about it. It's a good cause that will help the fisheries in Utah.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to clarify that I am not against this show. I dont know why anyone would be other than the cost. It would be a great event for those who have the desire to watch fly tying seminars and dont mind shelling out the cash.

It's cool that the money is going to charitable causes. I heard that was the case and originally thought that the banquet was the fundraising event. Cool idea and I hope it's a great success. For those who get a chance to hear Kelly Gallup speak, you are in for a wealth of knowledge.

In the future, my preference would be to see a flat fee for the show regardless what shows or how many you attend, and the option for an additional contribution of money to go to the charity of the donator's choice.

But Kudo's for those putting on the show, hopefully it is a big success


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

Great thoughts Pez.

I actually like the idea of a flat fee for classes/presentations, but it would be a logistical nightmare. The individual classes are held in side rooms at the facility, which limits the number of people who could attend. And if you want to take a tie-along class (like the tying with foam class), it would put a heavy burden on the instructor, who has to prepare kits for each student. Also, the classes are kept small so that each participant can get personal time with the presenter/instructor. Imagine a tying class in a 300 seat campus lecture hall and you fall one step behind or aren't sure how to do that fancy half-whip double-stitch that brings the whole thing together. As it is, the classes are a great value with solid information, personal attention, and really quite a low price compared to taking a class at a shop or through a community education program.

As for the option of donating to the charity of your choice, you have to remember that TU is a nonprofit organization with a well defined and focused goal, to preserve, protect and restore coldwater fisheries. Raising funds for one cause is quite a task on its own. Trying to raise money for 2 or 3 or 4 other organizations kind of takes the momentum out of the primary objective. In a sense, if you buy a raffle ticket, bid on an auction item, take a class, or just write a big-hearted check, you are choosing to support TU and Utah fisheries (but if you're just trying to win some cool gear we won't rat you out). The Wasatch Expo would love to be able to raise funds for walleye, a warmwater hatchery, new urban fisheries and other fishing related projects, but for a small group to spread the money around like that no single group would get enough funds to be of consequence. Last year Utah TU, Stonefly Society and Cache Anglers donated the net funds from the Wasatch Expo, nearly $11,000, to the DWR. Those funds were earmarked for acquiring public fishing access and/or aquatic habitat improvements. This donation was a first in Utah...the first time any fishing group had made a donation to improve things in our state. We're quite proud of that, and hope to have a bigger check for them after this years event. 

I was surprised and saddened to see this thread and hear a rumor that someone would want to boycott the Expo or create a bad feeling about it. If you don't want to attend that's certainly your right. But to feel it necessary to knock down a fundraiser that generates money to improve a public resource, that just doesn't make sense. 

Fishing is fun. It's a leisure activity. It's something you can do every day of the year, alone, with friends, or with your family. If you're not a fly fisher, you can still benefit from watching the tyers, talking to people about fish behavior, locations, tactics and how to deal with different water conditions. If you are a spinner fisherman, you would learn a whole lot about river tactics from Kelley Galloup that would cross over to the gear you like to fish with. The waters covered in specific classes are not limited to fly fishing tactics, so you could hit a new fishing hole and start out ahead of the game. 

This is not an elitist thing. We're just fishermen/women. It's just a group of people with similar interests who are willing to donate their time to organize and participate in an event, exhibit their skills (and in several cases, some true artistry), and all the while try to do a little more to protect and improve the resources they love. Every person that walks in the door is welcome and appreciated. Donations are greatly appreciated, and we hope that you do open your wallet to help a good cause. Even if you dont' spend a penny we hope you will come away having learned something, maybe thought a little bit about conservation, and most of all, that you enjoyed your visit with us to talk a little fishing.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't trying to rain on any one's parade, just trying a little ironic humor. I just find it a bit ironic that someone would attend an expo where they had no interest. I understand that the proceeds are going to benefit a noble cause. I hope it is a great success. As a side note, the controversy sure got this thread going, didn't it.


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

I gotcha Loke, and thought it was a clever response. None of what I posted was directed at you, or anyone else (except Pez Gallo-I thought his flat fee question deserved some background on how the Expo is set up).

So does anyone reading this smokin hot thread want to come help out as a volunteer? Maybe attend the banquet??? Prime rib or chicken cordon bleu?

http://www.wasatchexpo.com


----------



## L.S. (Apr 25, 2008)

Loke said:


> I wasn't trying to rain on any one's parade, just trying a little ironic humor. I just find it a bit ironic that someone would attend an expo where they had no interest. I understand that the proceeds are going to benefit a noble cause. I hope it is a great success. As a side note, the controversy sure got this thread going, didn't it.


Ummm, maybe a chance to win some really cool non fly fishing related raffle items, like those kick @$$ camp chef stoves and smokers....


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I can understand people wanting to boycott the Fly tying expo.

I boycott the Scrapbooking expo every year.


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

blackdog said:


> I can understand people wanting to boycott the Fly tying expo.
> 
> I boycott the Scrapbooking expo every year.


I really appreciate rebels like you. Going your own way, doing your own thing, scoffing at what the hordes do.

Your innovation now is what will set the standard for scrapbookers for years to come.  :wink:

Last year we actually considered a scrabbook vendor for a booth so that your wives would approve of you not mowing the lawn. But there was a horrible paper cut accident that left 3 women disabled for hours, and we had to replace them with a display of vials of alcohol for pickling bugs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will not be there, for fear I may do something wrong, and get jumped by a mob of angry sentitive fishermens. :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Kelly Gallop is worth listening to.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Just to clarify:
The expo itself is *free of charge*. You can come in, visit with tyers, chew the fat and not spend a dime. Many of the demo tyers are setup and willing to do little minin-instruction sessions there on the spot. Given the number of people there, you'll find a huge variety of opportunities to learn new patterns and techniques. There are even a couple of free workshops, including a casting workshop taught by a couple of very accomplished casters. Again, no money required.

The banquet is a nice catered dinner and auction and therefore will require some cash outlay to attend. But again, all proceeds go to these good causes.

The film festival is held in a separate building with additional cost involved (i.e. SLCC doesn't give out these big movie rooms for free), so that's part of the reason (in addition to someone wanting to help TU) the $8 tickets are being sold to that. Now you could just hop on down to the regular movie theater and spend $8 to watch "Made of Honor", but that's not going to help towards some of these great fishing-related causes involved with the Expo. It's just a win-win situation. Plus throw in the door prizes (a brand new rod, fly lines, DVD's, shirts etc) and I'd bet a good number of people come out of there ahead of game.

Anyway, to each his own, but this event is a great way to have fun, learn new stuff and support a good cause -- either with or without spending money.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was married the last time I chewed some fat... part of the reason I'm no longer married. Like fly fishing, it didn't suit me. F/V Gulf Venture and/or Leaky may convince me otherwise on the fly fishing... I've yet to see.


----------

